# Porter locomotive



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! 
I plan to buy a 20.3 porter (saddle tank) electric locomotive but i' m not sure what brand I Will buy.... 
I just want your advises about it... 
I also wants to know if accucraft is well worth the price it cost or a bachmann orLGB is good; my goal is to kitbach it in the future.. 
LGB seem to have sound on board but not accucraft... 
Let me know!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Accucraft Porter is expensive for what is there but finely detailed. Mine had an issue with the flexible drive tube being way too stiff and it vibrated the loco ridiculously. 
I fixed that though with some silicone tube which is very rubbery and flexible. Available from specialist suppliers. 

The LGB Porter is about 1:20.3 and a nice little loco but it only has a small motor and gears like the LGB ToyTrain. Nowhere near as tough as a Stainz. Only suitable for light running.

The Bachmann Saddle Tank Porter is getting harder to find now and is a lot larger beast than the two others. Probably capable of pulling more cars. 

No factory sound on any of these 3 models and would be a tight fit on the smaller ones.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All are good quality wise, but the Bmann and LGB are more robust than the Accu. 

The Accu is a lovely model but IMO it is way underpowered with finicky fine scale derail on a ant wheel flanges and with almost no pulling power for its size, the funny thing is I know they sell them but I have NEVER actually seen one being used on a LS layout. I suspect most are trophy models. besides IMO they are MASSIVELY overpriced at over $600. 

My favorite personally is the LGB, it has that classic Porter mining loco look and is a very sturdy and reliable model. Unless you REALLY want sound and DCC capability, look for older pre-Marklin versions, you can save a few bucks that way, the current Marklin/LGB version IMO is also way overpriced at around $250 street price today, the identical loco minus the sound and DCC board was $115 before EPL crashed. $115 to $250 for just adding a circuit board? 

The Bachmann Porter is also very good, its bigger than the LGB, ALOT bigger, the earliest Bmann Porter was 1/22.5 but a few years ago they bumped the scale up to 1/20.3 where it remains today, it VERY noticeable scale-wise. This is probably the most powerful of all three being the heaviest. There are TWO profiles out there, there is the current Sidetanker (in two scales) and for a brief while they did a Saddletanker in 1/20. Personally I preferred the Saddletanker, it had a really cool "hunkered down" look but most LSers didn't care for it so it went away. The Bachmann is by far the most affordable at about $100. Beware 1st generation Sidetank Porters, they have bad gears, they are discernable by having plastic siderods.

Also consider Bachmann's Lil Big Hauler locos, they are small characitures of Porters but without piston rods as they are targeted at youngsters, but once you graft them on (I used regular Big Hauler parts) they look very good, they also have a good drivetrain but are alot more affordable than all the above so they are great for kitbashing.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen! So the Bachmann seem to be the best one...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah Vic, I agree the Accucraft porter is not very strong at all. I got mine running smooth then put it aside so I wouldn't kill it. Not a practical puller but nicely detailed. I expected it to be more useful. 
I really like the LGB ones, I have two Rusty's. 

Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bender,

I don't know where you are located in the "world", but Hans at Gold Coast used to sell LGB Porters by the "gross" it seemed. You might contact him and see if he still has some around. I know the guys on the West Coast used to buy these things and carry two or three away each! Great for bashing. Chris Walas was ALWAYS "bashing" Porters! I would definitely go with the LGB before the Bachmann.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Beware 1st generation Bachmann Sidetank Porters, they have bad gears, they are discernable by having plastic siderods. If they have metal siderods they are good, personally my favorite Bmann was the second generation sidetanker at 1/22.5, it had a drivetrain with a movable front axle that allowed for bad track, they were really good for outdoor use, the latest version dropped that when they added all the electronic junk inside so both axles are now rigid, works but you need to have good trackworks vs the usual bad track i always had ;-)


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

A lots of answers!..if I understand well the accucraft , for you all, is well detailling but not powerfull!..At the first Time i think it is a good machine but in This case Im agree With vsmith for the price too expensive !...Gary I'm from France and each Time i order something from US i have to pay shipping cost AND customs taxes ( ie 100?? Or more for a 500 /600??locomotive !..) so I must thinking to add That in the total price!....thanks for your fine advises on each brands guys I Will keep That in mind before ordering something !...


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Check out my video of two Bachmann Porters with Lenz decoders and Dietz sound modules. 

http://youtu.be/HW5vHajb8a0


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice locomotives! The sounds are pretty good...thanks for posting!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope the pictures come through.......

LGB (Actually Lehmann brand) *toy* Porter. No longer made.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats that I read, a toy? A TOY?









Neh I say, add a little paint, a few little details, some grim and some rust & dust and its now a darn nice little steamer, that will probably out last that B'mann unit.



















Two other bashes that have since been "rusted & dusted"


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple other Porter photos. First the LGB:



















The bunker is from an Aristo 0-4-0.

Then the Bachmann:



















I moved the bell to allow placing a proper water hatch on the saddle tank. The hatch was fabricated using a piece of brass tubing and an HO circular grain door for covered hoppers.

Just to give you a few more ideas.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Vsmith , I think when you are adding some details and repaint Like you This is no more a "toy" !..Bob, I have the second model from bachmann that's why I wants a saddle tank ( and I Like the look they have!..) Thanks Dave for the ideas!.. 
After reading all your comments gentlemen, my choice Will be probably going to the LGB porter regarding also the bachmann availbility and the too hight price of the accucraft one!... 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

David, 

Nice Bachmann Porter! Is the frame on that unit plastic or metal? How about the drivers? I see the rods are metal. 

Thanks. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another LGB Porter that I modified a number of years ago. It's a great loco that runs like champ.










Doc


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

FWIW I only have the Bachman porters, three of them, two side tank and one saddle. All have done well. Especially one side tank which runs for hours and hours on a auto reversing track from a junction to my mine. Probably not good for the gears, but doing OK. I lube periodically to help lifetime. 
Good luck and have fun with whatever you do get. 

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I have put a 10 ohm resistor across a gap a foot or so before the diode gap on my auto reversing track. This cuts the speed so it isn't such a rapid stop at the diode. Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Not positive about the frame. I think it is mostly plastic, but with some metal strips for electrical conductivity. The wheels appear to have metal rims at least, and I don't think they are plated. Since the locomotive picks up current solely through the drivers, they must have a fair amount of metal. This locomotive runs very well over switches. It does not seem to hesitate on the frogs.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey

P.S. Of course, I am getting spoiled by my little live steamer. It does not worry a bit about conductivity over switches.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Just so no one thinks I have anything against the LGB Porter, here are some shots of one that I worked over about 20 years ago. It was created to lead a group of cars as a tourist train. The travelers were well cared for with a concession car as part of the set.

The Porter was one that was made in Korea and I handle it very carefully because some of the plastic tends to be a little brittle after a few years. Look for one made in Germany.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bender on 22 Oct 2013 12:15 AM 
Vsmith , I think when you are adding some details and repaint Like you This is no more a "toy" !..Bob, I have the second model from bachmann that's why I wants a saddle tank ( and I Like the look they have!..) Thanks Dave for the ideas!.. 
After reading all your comments gentlemen, my choice Will be probably going to the LGB porter regarding also the bachmann availbility and the too hight price of the accucraft one!... 
Thanks for your help! 
You wanted a _*saddletank*_ Porter ohhh thats a tough one to find now. They were never popular even when new, though I thought they looked *way* better than the original sidetanker. Yes they are now hard to find and tend to be expensive, some yob has a NOS one on Ebay but wants $250 for it. Ouch! especially when you can get a new sidetanker for about $100. I recently won a saddletanker on Ebay for $40...but its drivetrain is *messed up* pretty good so I'm probably going to spend the better part of the winter rebuilding it. Luckily, unlike my Aristo switcher, I can still get parts for it thru Bmann. 

I'm actually kicking myself because I had one when they were new but sold it when I thought I was only going to keep the pizza layout, now I have an indoor harbor layout underway, which something like this is perfect for, and I had sold it...dang karma!


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Bob and doc i Like your porters! They have both a pretty good look! 
Bob be carefull With your little loco!...vsmith This is do bad but we have sometime to make choices.... 
Thanks for the Nice pictures bob and doc !


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

here are a few of mine-one with a freelance , but 'LGB gene pool' 4 wheel tender-LGB shell with HLW flat car base-easy fit, from the parts box, with a few little nice details like real firewood

one with heavy weathering and new wainscoating on the cab-ive seen this style on some prototype porters along with the type LGB modeled
one with a bunker and trailing wheel in 'warnish' clean engine black with real cherry wood siding inlaid on the otherwise stock on the cab

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z142/stevedenver/nov2012-015.jpg 

being a red box brigade type, I really think the LGB version, especially those with decoders and made in Germany, are hard to beat, they perform well, and are very true to scale 1:20 
the smokers do tend to be mis-prgrammed-5v smoker that seem to run at track voltage-so they smoke really well, for a while 

 

 
edit-sorry, tried and cant seem to get them on other than links


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My PORTERHOUSE STAKE..... (all cast concrete)










I have all 3 types. Accucraft in live steam. Bachmann & 7 LGBs ... I like them all. Remember "Varney's Little Joe" I still have it...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, sounds like CV 49 is set wrong for the smoke voltage.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, thats a nice roundhouse and turntable!


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Richard, i Like your picture With the 3 "babies" inside!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for comments. I have never quite finihed it. It started as a club module, but began to weight 500 lbs. It is now at the end of the yard on a concrete block foundation. Ends and typical back wall were carved in styrofoam and then made latex molds to pour concrete. Roof segments were poured on the back of Precision Products plastic sheet. Article in June 2000 Garden Railways- Cast Your Own Concrete Buildings. It is hard to believe the building in the article is still outside after almost 15 years. They don't blow away. Chip & Dale move in now and then.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Very very Nice Richard! Hopefully the building due to his weight is on your garden now !


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard can you show a few more pics of the turntable, thats sweet!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic; It is quite crude. A mere block of wood with some applied braces. Sitting on a jigstone pier with 1/2 inch bolt and plastic coffee lid to ensure smooth rotation. A believe there was 50 pounds of cement in the pit. The little block courses are jigstones. The pit was formed by making a styrofoam circle with impressions heat formed into surface. After the concrete was poured when it was upside down, the foam was broken loose.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard that is a cool looking Turn table and round house, I am getting into the little engines too 
Dennis


----------

